
Come and Take It, Cody Wilson, man behind 3d gun printing has released his book - omouse
https://www.amazon.com/Come-Take-Printers-Guide-Thinking/dp/1476778264
======
omouse
The link for this may need to be changed to the publisher's site, or to a
review page, but it's pretty good read so far.

